# For Lucky Lodge



## Gamblin Park (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone I don't know if this is the right place to put this but I know Lucky Lodge (Jenny) spends heaps of time with all of you and like me you have been there for her when she was a nervous nelly waiting for her mares to foal well, I am asking for you please to be there again for my dear dear friend.

Yesterday morning her beautiful mare Saffire (Ladys mummy) lost her battle with colic and left this world in the early hours of the morning and now her beautiful mare Dusty (Deiagos Mummy) also has colic.

Colic is taking so many of our beautiful equine friends here atm it is beyond devastating I can not tell you how heartbroken I am for Jenny atm so please can you send her your love and understanding at this tragic time.

Thankyou so very very much.

All my love and support goes your way Jenny hugs.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 21, 2012)

hi everyone sorry i havent been on here for so long ive been flat out ive started a new business and fighting colic

my poor baby saffire i just cant believe she gone ...i cryed for a hole day and ive ran out of tear..ive been a mess

nat i cant thank you enough even though you werent with me ......it ment alot that you where just a phone call away

and thank you saffire for giving me 5 wonderfull years of your life with me and giving me your beautiful daughter

you will always be in my heart


----------



## chandab (Jul 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 21, 2012)

Deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh Jenny, I'm so very sorry you have lost your sweet Saffire - she was such a beautiful girl.

Sending prayers for Dusty and my sincere sympathy. love and hugs for you.


----------



## palsminihorses (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh my! I'm so sorry about the loss of your beautiful mare. Sending prayers your way.




ray


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh Jenny I am so sorry that you lost your beautiful Saffire. I am sending prayers that Dusty makes a full recovery soon.

Hugs Renee

RIP Saffire


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh Jenny - I am so sorry you lost your beautiful Saffire.

Stupid colic - Hope Dusty recovers quickly.

Take care and good wishes on your new venture!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 21, 2012)

Jenny I am so sorry for the loss of Saffire. Lots of prayers coming your way ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2012)

Jenny, so sorry to hear of your loss of Saffire!



RIP beautiful girl! big hugs Jenny! if you want to talk I'm only a phone call away



xx


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks,,well dusty seems to be ok..thank god ,,,,i think she a bit depress as she been with saffire since thay were born..

and she now in the paddock on her own.......

thanks everyone for all the big hugs ive caught all off them..........


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 24, 2012)

my beatiful saffire






and her daughter lady

lady is the black and white


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful pictures of a beautiful girl, thank you for posting them - so very sad that she as passed.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so sad about Saffire. Hugh hugs your waypraying for Dusty for a full recovery. The pics are beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

Jenny thank you for the wonderful pictures of Saffire and her gorgeous Lady! what a beautiful mare Saffire was and such a sad sad loss to you!

how is Dusty going?

do they know why you guys have got such bad cases of colic lately? its so horrible


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 24, 2012)

dusty seems to be ok....touch wood...i dont know why there all dropping down with colic havent done anything different


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2012)

I dont have any answers for you either Jenny but you do seem to have colic problems where you are. Just wondering if your vet has offered any reasons for it when he/she attended for Saffire and for your past cases?


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah I'm wondering the same thing Anna, I can't believe how much trouble your having with colic Jenny



its so sad! no more allowed for you EVER!!





so what are your plans for this season Jenny? putting any of your girls back into foal? showing any of your babies? would love an update please (if you feel up to it



)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2012)

Jenny, I just reread your posts. Im so sorry to here of little Saffires passing. She is such a pretty girl and what a wonderful Mom. The angels knew how much she will be missed and wasnt it wonderful that they made it possible for Saffire to give you a beautiful little filly to help your broken heart....you know she will have lots of silly little quirky things that Sapphire had and you will see them show up at the funniest times....

Colic is such a horrible monster

Hugs


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks everyone ,,,cassie i dont know what iam going to do i was thinking off selling them all...but i dont think i could handle not having them

once youve had minis in your life there in it for ever....

i was going to put saffire and dusty back in foal at the end of the year......so ill probaly just put dusty in back in to foal and pray all goes well

photo of my little man de-ago


----------

